# Plastic bait dip net...



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

On boats in the past, it never fails I will forget the little dip net in the live well which always results in rust stains in the live well. I doubt I will forget with the new boat, because Ill actually care now, but I am trying to avoid my own stupidity. Have you all found a plastic framed dip net? Ive been to every bait/tackle shop in the Tampa/Sarasota area and have yet to be able to find one. Same goes for amazon.....

Thanks in advance ladies and gents


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I found an all aluminum one at a local shop for like 10 bucks. Works well for me and I don't have to worry about leaving it on the fiberglass when wet.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll check again, all the ones I saw has a collar on the handle and they couldn't answer what the metal was


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://aftco.com/collections/gaffs-bait-nets/products/gold-series-bait-nets

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/frabill-8-in-x-6-in-nylon-bait-well-net#repChildCatid=6529013


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Bought at walmart in kitchen utensils for 3.99 each, got 2 since I figured it would break quick. 3 years later, 2nd one is still in the shed....indestructible and can leave laying on our precious non skids with out ever rust


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

genius! I use those for brewing, cant believe I didnt think to use that as a bait net. Thanks!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

BPS carries an all aluminum one. I cut the handle on mine so I can leave it in the well


----------

